# anybody ever heard of a DKW munga



## mike86xj (Sep 26, 2003)

a friend of mine mine has one and needs to either rebild or swap the motor
he saw one on a website that had a 1.6 vw rabbit motor swapped in but he cant find it again
If anyone has a clue let me know
Mike


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: anybody ever heard of a DKW munga (mike86xj)*

Well I am afraid finding the parts for the Munga will be very difficult. If I recall correctly, it has babbitted rods instead of the "modern" thin-shell rod bearings. I could be wrong. Anyway, here's a site that doesn't have much info, but has a few people who will probably know their way around a Munga. Check out http://www.dkwclub.org/ 
Best of luck!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: anybody ever heard of a DKW munga (Haiku Master)*

I must say that I personally like the VW Iltis, the successor to the DKW Munga, better. Anyways, a couple of pics are needed!


----------



## mike86xj (Sep 26, 2003)

*Re: anybody ever heard of a DKW munga (PerL)*

anyone else


----------



## rcr_x (Apr 21, 1999)

*Re: anybody ever heard of a DKW munga (mike86xj)*

That things needs a siliconed up TDI and a snorkel intake/exhaust...****chea!


----------

